# dfa san fernando



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I need to have our marriage certificate authenticated by DFA. Their website shows that authentication function can now be done in regional offices. 
1.Has anyone been to the San Fernando office?
2. Has anyone been through having a marriage certificate "red ribboned"?
3. How complicated is reporting a marriage to NSO?
Many thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never had dealings with the DFA for any reason. However, there may be an DFA office over by you in Subic,
If not there is one closer than San Fernando and easier to access. It is at Marquee Mall in Angeles. Check the site for information and contact numbers at DFA Marquee Mall..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

esv1226,

The nearest DFA is the one Jet Lag mentioned. 

I am going thru this clustered process since January. For my wife (Pinay), to get her name changed in her current passport she needs the NSO Certified Copy of our Marriage License printed on their security paper. A locally certified copy from the jurisdiction that you conducted your marriage ceremony is not enough. My wife had to request that it be expedited (a fee of 400p at her hometown) to get them to process faster. She was told at the local NSO in Subic that it could take 6 months to be registered at the NSO! She accomplished this on Feb 17. She was given a case number and instructions on how to text for the status of registration. To date, it still shows "pending". 

Quite frustrating to say the least.

Not sure what a "red ribboning" means..


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Indeed it is very frustrating, especially because I do no understand the system.

When I went to BI Manila, I was told to have the marriage license (married in USA) "red ribboned" by DFA. When I looked it up, it appears it needs to be authenticated. When I looked it up, it needs to be NSO registered. Requirements?


----------

